# Grape Vine in aquarium



## kkau1

Hi,

I've been looking for driftwood options for my 25 H aquarium. I was wondering if Grape Vine, such as the stuff for reptiles, will be suitable in an aquarium.


----------



## stcyrwm

Here's a thread about it :

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/9496-grapevine.html?highlight=grape


----------



## IceH2O

Most people tend to shy away from it. I have no experience with it but have ready it disenegrates in water within months. If its just a planted tank I'd try it, but if its a tank with fish I'd be wary.

Its definetly cheaper than 'normal' driftwood. I could buy 11 pieces that range in size from 6-8 inches for about $10 here.

I just bought a piece of Malaysian for $8 thats about the same size.

edit: I wanted to add that the people that put out the grapevine wood MAY add an anti fungal/bacteria spray to the wood to protect the reptiles from disease. But it MAY say so on the package. Maybe you should email the company of said wood and ask.


----------



## John N.

Manzanita.com is a great place for branchy driftwood similar to grapevine. 
The small piece of grapevine (for reptiles) while getting water logged, developed mold and flaked off per Robert Hudson's observations in the above link. 

-John N.


----------



## kkau1

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. Guess I'll try ordering that manzanita wood. Thanks again!


----------



## turtlehead

IceH2O said:


> Most people tend to shy away from it. I have no experience with it but have ready it disenegrates in water within months. If its just a planted tank I'd try it, but if its a tank with fish I'd be wary.


Not true, I've had a tank with grape vine in it for half a year now and nothing has happened, it just likes to float so I tie rocks to it with moss. This wood has nice curves and edges to it which makes it nice, the color to it is a lighter brown and goes nice with greens. It's also ok priced.


----------



## robbytycoon

I have just bought some grape vine, it is very charismatic! The guy at the aquatic store is a keen aquascaper and hes used it before with no problems.

I decided to try it out for myself although whilst soaking it, the water in my freshly filled tank has started to become mirky. I performed a 1/3 water change and the water after being left overnight seems to have become even mirkier! There is nothing in the tank yet, im mererely soaking the vine. However the heater and filter are running to aerate the water.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to if its the grape vine thats mirking the water?

Regards,

Robbie


----------



## abraham1907

Grape vine often leaks a lot of tannins into the water giving it a brown coloration. At least that is my personal experience


----------



## tha0ster

Yes grape vine does leak out a great amount of tannins. So it is best to let it soak for a week or two or boil it for an hour or so before you put it in your tank.


----------



## Zapins

My buddy and I collected some wild grape vine from the forest here and dried it out in the sun and de-barked it. The stuff seems fine, its been at least 8 months now and its not rotting. I don't know if its the same stuff as they sell in the pet shop, but the stuff we have works pretty well.


----------

